# Dinner, hotel!!



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

Me and my wife are trying to connect and do things together.

I want to take my wife to dinner and rent a hotel tomorrow for her birthday but I have shift the whole week ending 2200. 
Which means dinner to a restaurant has to be around 2300. Is dinner to a restaurant at 2300 a reasonable dinner?

Do women prefer going to hotel strainght after dinner(around 2400) or go to dance first?. What is the importance of renting a hotel if you go back from dance around 0400 at night(just to sleep)? Is it not a waste of money? Is it better to go to spend more time to a hotel?

She wanted to have a dinner and a hotel after in her last years birthday and I forgot 
She also always want to celebrate on the same day. I want to suprise her this time


----------



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

I want to make it up for this birthday and I want it to be perfect and reasonable. How will the flow from dinner to hotel should be?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Hotels are awsome. If theres 24hr room serves its even better.
If the both of you are in to dirty movies, then that can be fun too.

So if theres room serves then skip the resturant and have dinner in bed.

If you guys want to go out and dance all night then spend the dough on a driver and go home. Don't waste the time when most check outs are a 11:00 AM

For me and Mrs. the guy we love hotels and not worring about how load we are, its nice not having to be quite all the time.

I suggest that you finish dinner and order desert to go and tell her you cant stand it and need her now and make out as you both walk up to the room, so keep the resturant and room close by......as close as possible.... I mean find a resort and if the room is just an elevator ride a way you won't loose the moment.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

We haven't done this but I always wanted to meet my W ...already in the room or vise versuve. 

Something about going up to a room with out her and waiting for her or waiting for her in the room and getting that knock on the door. Wierd but exciting...at least for me. God knows how many times she done this with OM "-)


----------



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for your suggestion.
My questions are still there, is dinner late at 2300 fun? most dinner usually starts around 1900-2000.
Do women like to go out after dinner before going to hotel or straight to the hotel to spend more time in the hotel ?


----------



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

anyone please help me. Today evening is the day


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Why so late to dinner?

Can you leave work early, check into the hotel, have an early dinner, go back to the room and enjoy dessert there?


----------



## Unhappy & Confused (Apr 12, 2011)

I dont think you can really call it 'dinner' at 2300... but say that you'd like to take her out for appatizers and a couple drinks... Hotel after! and maybe after if you both want to.


----------



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

Syrum said:


> Why so late to dinner?
> 
> Can you leave work early, check into the hotel, have an early dinner, go back to the room and enjoy dessert there?


I finish work at 2200. Do you think go to dance to a aclub a bit might spice a night or just stay in the hotel?


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Some B'hai people I know eat VERY late on a weekday - 11pm is average. If you can find a restaurant open @ 11pm go for it.


----------



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

Unhappy & Confused said:


> I dont think you can really call it 'dinner' at 2300... but say that you'd like to take her out for appatizers and a couple drinks... Hotel after! and maybe after if you both want to.


Do you think go to dance to a a club a bit might spice a night or just stay in the hotel?


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

You need to either take a vacation day or call in sick.
At 2300 hrs, you should be doing the "Dirty" not sitting in a Restaurant. Make this her day-don't wrap it around work.


----------



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

Fordsvt said:


> You need to either take a vacation day or call in sick.
> At 2300 hrs, you should be doing the "Dirty" not sitting in a Restaurant. Make this her day-don't wrap it around work.


Thanks,

I could take a vacation or call it sick but that cant happen. It is complicated about not be at work. So lets forget about that.

what about going out to dance then to hotel? OR is is better to go straight to the hotel and spend the rest of the time there?


----------



## Snooring (Mar 10, 2011)

What about going out to dance then to hotel? OR is is better to go straight to the hotel and spend the rest of the time there?


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

Maybe go dancing and duck out a little early, before the club closes. That's enough to get the blood pumping while allowing enough time to relax in the hotel. Extra points if there is a hot tub and champagne!


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

What about drinks, upstairs, nookie, then room service in bed? Then more nookie. Then sleep. Then nookie then breakfast in bed then sex in the shower?


----------



## calif_hope (Feb 25, 2011)

If the next day is a work day, get the day off, if your wife works talk to her supervisor and arrange for a day off for her also. Sleep in, room service breakfast, if a Spa type of Hotel get her a massage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

how about since you FORGOT her birthday last year you show her that she is the most important thing to you and you FIND a way, any way, to get out of work this day. spend the whole afternoon and evening with her doing things with and for her. i guess it just depends how important something like that is to you (unless the whole internet would shut down without you being at work, then i say go to work!!)


----------



## Unhappy & Confused (Apr 12, 2011)

Personally, I would prefer going to the hotel after dinner... have the hotel place a couple of campainge glasses in the room... maybe chocolate covered strawberries and enjoy each other. Dancing really not required ;-)


----------

